# Free Books July 2009--Readers, Post Here About Free Books



## BookishMom

Another freebie to start off July! 

http://www.amazon.com/Darkfever/dp/B000MAH7SQ


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Post your free* book finds here. For the June 2009 free book thread, see here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9288.msg176450.html#msg176450

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

*buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!


----------



## sharyn

Mary Jo says this is for five days only, so get it now:


----------



## BookishMom

Another new Kindle freebie:


----------



## meljackson

BookishMom said:


> Another new Kindle freebie:


Thanks, looks good! I don't know when it was written but it says set in 2010 which is only 6 months away at this point lol.

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

meljackson said:


> Thanks, looks good! I don't know when it was written but it says set in 2010 which is only 6 months away at this point lol.
> 
> Melissa


Looks like 2000. Here's a link to a review (nonAmazon) http://www.scifi.com/sfw/issue139/books.html
I've clicked it!

Betsy


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT

Just found this one. I haven't even read the description yet. But hey it's FREE!!

Darkfever


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks to Bookish Mom and to AFS_NZ_IT for posting about Dark Fever, here's the KindleBoards link which includes the cover:


For our newer members, you can use the KindleBoards Amazon Linkmaker (there's a link to it at the top and bottom of each KindleBoards page) to create a text or image link to most items on Amazon. It includes a search feature to make it easy. Some items don't work, but most do.

Betsy


----------



## Addie

I hope I'm not repeating any already stated! I haven't even read the summaries yet, but they've got the nice price tag!


----------



## Seamonkey

I picked up two new to me freebies today while going through the Kindle top seller list..



Both public domain, but could be of interest.


----------



## CS

Found this over on the Amazon board:



*Product Description*
Most Christians take an honest look at themselves and conclude that their limited talents, energy, and knowledge mean that they don-t amount to much. Francis A. Schaeffer says that the biblical emphasis is quite different. With God there are no little people! This book contains sixteen sermons that explore the weakness and significance of humanity in relationship to the infinite and personal God. Each was preached by Schaeffer at L-Abri Fellowship in Switzerland to the community that gathered there to work, learn, and worship together. The focus of this collection is the lasting truth of the Bible, the faithfulness of God, the sufficiency of the work of Christ, and the reality of God-s Spirit in history. The sermons represent a variety of styles-some are topical, some expound Old Testament passages, and still others delve into New Testament texts. No Little People includes theological sermons and messages that focus specifically on daily life and Christian practice. Each sermon is a single unit, and all are valuable for family devotions or other group study and worship. Readers will be encouraged by the value that God places on each person made in His image.


----------



## Teachmichigan

Now through July 31st, Amazon is offering Child 44 free if you buy The Secret Speech (both by Tom Rob Smith). I just 1-clicked Secret Speech, and both it and Child 44 showed up in my library.


----------



## X-Ray Witch

Two free .pdf books from the Book Depository in the UK:

*More Blood, More Sweat and Another Cup of Tea* by Tom Reynolds

* city-lit: London* ed. H. Reyes


----------



## Solarraven

X-Ray Witch said:


> Two free .pdf books from the Book Depository in the UK:
> 
> *More Blood, More Sweat and Another Cup of Tea* by Tom Reynolds
> 
> * city-lit: London* ed. H. Reyes


\\

Has anyone had any difficulty gatting these to show up on the kindle? I downloaded them but they do not show up


----------



## Chad Winters

did you convert them from pdf to .mobi or .prc or .azw? Either that or email them to amazon and they will convert them for you


----------



## Solarraven

arrgh I completely forgot that PDF would need to be converted


----------



## CS

Found this on Books on the Knob:

*Worst Enemies/Best Friends
Author: Annie Bryant*



*Book Description*
Yikes! As if being the new girl isn't bad enough, Charlotte just made the biggest cafeteria blunder in the history of Abigail Adams Junior High. There's no way that Katani, Avery, and Maeve will want anything to do with her now.

Can a mysterious landlady, a romantic evening gone wrong, and a cryptic key to nowhere help four very different girls become the best of friends? Or will they remain worst enemies forever?


----------



## Chad Winters

Solarraven said:


> arrgh I completely forgot that PDF would need to be converted


unless you have a DX, in which case you have a bigger problem


----------



## esper_d

Thanks, CS.


----------



## CS

More freebies I found on Books on the Knob:

*My Soul to Lose
Author: Rachel Vincent*





> *Book Description*
> It was supposed to be a fun day, shopping at the mall with her best friend. Then the panic attack started and Kaylee Cavanaugh finds herself screaming, unable to stop. Her secret fears are exposed and it's the worst day of her life.
> 
> Until she wakes up in the psychiatric unit.
> 
> She tries to convince everyone she's fine--despite the shadows she sees forming around another patient and the urge to scream which comes burbling up again and again. Everyone thinks she's crazy. Everyone except Lydia, that is. Another patient with some special abilities....
> 
> An eBook exclusive prequel to Rachel Vincent's SOUL SCREAMERS series.




And here's something really odd...



http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/ said:


> [size=10pt]*Paranoia Updated on Kindle (and still free)*
> 
> 
> 
> St. Martin's Press has released a new version of Paranoia, by Joseph Finder, for the Kindle (see my previous post for a synopsis). Rather than updating the existing ASIN, though, they removed that book from the store and added the new one - so you can purchase it again (it's currently still free, although they claim it's list price is $24.99) and have both editions in your library.
> 
> I've looked at both and although the number of locations increased by approximately 50%, the formatting of the text itself seems the same (from a very cursory glance), but there are some differences. The new edition doesn't have a cover (it has a plain bookplate instead, which is marked as the "beginning" of the book), no table of contents (there is a list of chapters on the last page, but it isn't linked at all) and is missing the "e-book information" pages at the tail end of the first edition. What's new is a fairly long sample from Finder's upcoming new book, Vanished ($14.29 pre-order). All in all, this newest edition looks more like a first stab at the book, rather than an update, but you may want to pick it up just for the sample.


Very strange.


----------



## MikeD

CS said:


> ...
> Very strange.


Strange indeed. I just ordered the update and now show both in "Manage Your Kindle".


----------



## dinagriff

This one costs one penny, so it is not quite free but pretty close.


Dina


----------



## ladyknight33

*3 Free Harlequin in PDF*

http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/2009/07/three-free-ebooks-from-harlequin-pdf.html

they cost $3.60 on amazon


----------



## SongbirdVB

CS said:


> More freebies I found on Books on the Knob:
> 
> *My Soul to Lose
> Author: Rachel Vincent*


Read this one yesterday... ARRRRGH!! I didn't realize it was the beginning of a series. Now I have to wait for the next book to find out how it resolves! Good story, YA genre I believe. Thanks for bringing it to the table, CS!


----------



## chilady1

Another romance freebie:

http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


----------



## crca56

Anybody But Justin

just got this from jungle-search.no image available on amazon right now


----------



## koland

There is an image at the Samhain site. Might want to warn everyone, most of Samhain's books are a bit past "racy" in content (often more than just "a bit," actually).


----------



## sebat

Here's another freebie...no image available.

B001JMFCP6









Zombie by Joely Skye

Warning, this title contains the following: violence and explicit male/male sex.


----------



## Meemo

Teachmichigan said:


> Now through July 31st, Amazon is offering Child 44 free if you buy The Secret Speech (both by Tom Rob Smith). I just 1-clicked Secret Speech, and both it and Child 44 showed up in my library.


Ooh, thanks! I've been wanting to read Child 44, this pushed me to snag them both.


----------



## jpmorgan49

CS said:


> More freebies I found on Books on the Knob:
> 
> *My Soul to Lose
> Author: Rachel Vincent*
> 
> 
> 
> And here's something really odd...
> 
> I grabbed this one, it looks interesting.
> jp
> 
> Very strange.


----------



## sebat




----------



## Athenagwis

Here is a great one that hasn't been posted as a freebie in a while. I just finished it and it earned a 5 star review from me, I rarely give 5 stars!!!

**Warning** There is swearing and adult situations, but IMO they add to the raw, true emotion of the story, they are not overtly vulgar.

You can pick up the free PDF or purchase it for the Kindle here: http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/waiting-for-spring/

The PDF does not really convert well, though the story was so compelling, I barely noticed, but I did grab the sample for the Kindle version and it seems to be perfectly formatted. So if formatting is an issue for you I would grab the kindle format.

All proceeds go to Spruce Run, which I believe is an organization in ME that helps women in domestic abuse situations.

Thanks!
Rachel


----------



## frojazz

This was posted in March, but I've been reading it and really enjoying season 1.

Shadow Unit
Season 1 and season 2, episode 1 are available in mobi format.

It is called a bootleg, but this is from the website:


> Note: Remember: these are an unofficial-if legal-conversion. Both the original and these conversions are licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-Noncommercial 3.0 license.


Here is the Shadow Unit wiki with more info. Basically the book reads like a book but with a feel like it is a tv show. There are 'episodes' and 'acts' for each episode. I'm on episode 4, and so far I've enjoyed each one.


----------



## Steph H

If you go to this page - http://www.spontaneousderivation.com/downloads/?dl_cat=9 - you can get more episodes from Season 2 as well as "extras" (kinda like deleted scenes). I've downloaded but am behind on reading those. It's a lot of fun to read though.

For those who didn't go to the wiki yet, it's essentially an urban paranormal kind of thing, written by authors such as Emma Bull, Elizabeth Bear and others. Thanks for the reminder too, I haven't gotten Ep. 5 downloaded yet (new episode first Sunday of every month).


----------



## frojazz

Ooh, Steph, thanks for that link!  I didn't know more than episode one was done for season 2.  Now I can read my season one and not worry about running out.


----------



## geko29

Very accurately named:


----------



## hackeynut

More free Star Wars.


----------



## sjc

Just Downloaded (took everyone's advice)
*Waiting for Spring * 
.99 cents


----------



## Meemo

I try to post this every couple of months - JA Konrath offers free downloads of his early books on his website. They're pdf files, they converted pretty well for Kindle. I read "The List" recently & enjoyed it. I also really like his "Jack Daniels" cop/detective series, all of which are available on Kindle (but not free). 
http://www.jakonrath.com/freebies.htm#story


----------



## robertlc

hackeynut said:


> More free Star Wars.


It's for a pre-order for July 21. Normal digital price $1.00.

Is this normal for Kindle books, the pre-order and normal price?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In some cases, the pre-order price is more, we were talking about this in another thread...

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

geko29 said:


> Very accurately named:


For those of you into Public Radio, on the Dallas Station, Think with Kris Boyd is discussing this book with the author today in the 1pm slot if you want to jump over and listen in or grab a copy of the podcast to check it out ...


----------



## Solarraven

There are two new free books in the Baen Free Library http://www.baen.com/library/

Resonance by Chris Dolley 
the story of two people whose lives are fragmented across alternate realities. And how the hold the key to the future of a billion planets. . . .
and 
Harald by David Friedman
An intricate and thrilling debut fantasy novel from libertarian prof (and son of economist Milton Friedman) and Society for Creative Anachronism grandee, David D. Friedman.


----------



## alcina

I'm sorry if I'm just being clueless - but I am not seeing the download button for the Kindle versions of those two on Baen?


----------



## telracs

alcina said:


> I'm sorry if I'm just being clueless - but I am not seeing the download button for the Kindle versions of those two on Baen?


are you logged into a baen account? i just looked at resonance and the e-mail to my kindle button is there.


----------



## Solarraven

alcina said:


> I'm sorry if I'm just being clueless - but I am not seeing the download button for the Kindle versions of those two on Baen?


I Click on the Author in the Author index and then on the book or the download link and it brings up a page with the book description and all of the available download options/ links for that particular book . I don't thibk you have to be registered with them to download but I'm not certain.
They do have a multitude of formats and download options for most books and you can even have them emailed to your Kindle though Amazon does charge the .15 cets a meg fee when you do that.


----------



## suicidepact

I have to put forth one of my favorite authors, who releases most of his work in digital format for free. 







http://www.feedbooks.com/book/2466
There is a lot more available by him here:
http://www.feedbooks.com/author/93

EDIT- I see now this topic is meant for titles that aren't normally free, my mistake. These books are always free. Forgive my eagerness to share this great novel. If a mod wants to delete this post, I understand.


----------



## geoffthomas

suicidepact said:


> I have to put forth one of my favorite authors, who releases most of his work in digital format for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.feedbooks.com/book/2466
> There is a lot more available by him here:
> http://www.feedbooks.com/author/93
> 
> EDIT- I see now this topic is meant for titles that aren't normally free, my mistake. These books are always free. Forgive my eagerness to share this great novel. If a mod wants to delete this post, I understand.


I don't believe anyone has limited the posting in this thread to books that normally are not free as ebooks. So please list authors who make their works available for no cost in electronic form.


----------



## Chad Winters

geoffthomas said:


> I don't believe anyone has limited the posting in this thread to books that normally are not free as ebooks. So please list authors who make their works available for no cost in electronic form.


Within reason and especially for someone's favorites...but not the entire catalog of feedbooks.comor Project Gutenberg!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

suicidepact said:


> I have to put forth one of my favorite authors, who releases most of his work in digital format for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.feedbooks.com/book/2466
> There is a lot more available by him here:
> http://www.feedbooks.com/author/93
> 
> EDIT- I see now this topic is meant for titles that aren't normally free, my mistake. These books are always free. Forgive my eagerness to share this great novel. If a mod wants to delete this post, I understand.


Free books are free books! You're fine!

Betsy


----------



## LindaW

BookishMom said:


> Another freebie to start off July!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Darkfever/dp/B000MAH7SQ


Finished it early yesterday, and had to get the next 2 in the series, which I finished today! Needless to say I liked it a lot - and am anxiously awaiting the next one, due out sometime in August!


----------



## Neekeebee

This came up in another thread in the Book Corner on _Warbreaker_ so I thought I'd post it here as well. The author, Brandon Sanderson, is offering the hardcover first edition on his website for free in pdf format. 
http://www.brandonsanderson.com/drafts/warbreaker/Warbreaker_hardcover_1st_ed.pdf

I read an earlier version and thought the book was excellent. Here is the Amazon link, which is _not_ free: 

Happy reading!

N


----------



## Solarraven

The Book Heroic measures can be downloaded free from Oprah.com from 11AM ET July 20 for 48 hours only
http://www.oprah.com/index
You have to be a member or join and it is a little challenging to find the actual down load 
http://www.oprah.com/article/omagazine/200907-omag-book-download-1


----------



## Laurie

Solarraven said:


> The Book Heroic measures can be downloaded free from Oprah.com from 11AM ET July 20 for 48 hours only
> http://www.oprah.com/index
> You have to be a member or join and it is a little challenging to find the actual down load
> http://www.oprah.com/article/omagazine/200907-omag-book-download-1


I'm having a hard time getting this one. My account at oprah.com is no longer active (presumably because I haven't been there in a long time) but it won't let me create a new one because my email address is already in their system. So now I'm trying to re-register with a NEW member name and using my work email, but so far I haven't received the email that will allow me to activate my account. Hope it isn't blocked as spam. 


Solarraven said:


> The Book Heroic measures can be downloaded free from Oprah.com from 11AM ET July 20 for 48 hours only
> http://www.oprah.com/index
> You have to be a member or join and it is a little challenging to find the actual down load
> http://www.oprah.com/article/omagazine/200907-omag-book-download-1


----------



## CS

Laurie said:


> I'm having a hard time getting this one. My account at oprah.com is no longer active (presumably because I haven't been there in a long time) but it won't let me create a new one because my email address is already in their system. So now I'm trying to re-register with a NEW member name and using my work email, but so far I haven't received the email that will allow me to activate my account. Hope it isn't blocked as spam.


I haven't gotten the e-mail either.

Edit: I just got it. Haven't tried converting it yet though.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I downloaded the book Heroic Measures from the Ophre site, it's in pdf format.  I used Calibre to covert it but I'm not happy with the conversion.  I'll be interested to see if anyone gets a nice "clean" copy for the Kindle.
jp


----------



## luvshihtzu

Laurie,
Use the Private Mail on this board and send me your home e-mail address and I will send you the pdf file of the Oprah free book.  And yes, it was a pain to get that book.

luvshihtzu


----------



## erskinelake

If you sign up on Oprah's site you have until Wednesday morning to download 
"Heroic Measures" for free in pdf format.

Got my copy.


----------



## Anne

erskinelake said:


> If you sign up on Oprah's site you have until Wednesday morning to download
> "Heroic Measures" for free in pdf format.
> 
> Got my copy.


I got my copy too.


----------



## erskinelake

oops...I was so happy to post it I didn't see that it had already been done.


----------



## Maxx

When I signed up on Oprah.com I got the email almost right away.  It didn't take very long to download the book.  It is a rather short book at only 100+ pages.  I coverted it through the @freekindle.com and it isn't perfect, but it looks pretty good.

Maxx


----------



## erskinelake

Maxx said:


> When I signed up on Oprah.com I got the email almost right away. It didn't take very long to download the book. It is a rather short book at only 100+ pages. I coverted it through the @freekindle.com and it isn't perfect, but it looks pretty good.
> 
> Maxx


Can you explain how to do this.

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Maxx

erskinelake said:


> Can you explain how to do this.
> 
> Thanks!
> Chris


All you have to do is email the pdf of "Heroic Measures" to your email @free.kindle.com as an attachment. A short time later Amazon will send you an email that says your Amazon documents are here. Then you just hook up your kindle to your computer and drag the converted book to your document folder on your kindle.

Maxx


----------



## Meemo

Maxx said:


> When I signed up on Oprah.com I got the email almost right away. It didn't take very long to download the book. It is a rather short book at only 100+ pages. I coverted it through the @freekindle.com and it isn't perfect, but it looks pretty good.
> 
> Maxx
> 
> Mine looks fine too once it gets to the first chapter - the title page, etc don't look that great but I don't mind that as long as the text of the book is okay and the first few pages read fine.


----------



## bellapixie

I saw this on the Great Deals on Kindle page today



Sadly it's the second book in the series, but free is free.
B


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bellapixie said:


> I saw this on the Great Deals on Kindle page today
> 
> Sadly it's the second book in the series, but free is free.
> B


Any clue what the first book is called. . . .


----------



## Toby

Same here. Got it using the free "amazon" addy. I'm not sure if this helps. I decided to also download other free books to my kindle while I had everything out. I was able to drag the book directly to the documents on the kindle page, (on the computer monitor) from my computer's documents, when you plug in your kindle. Other times, I had to "send it" to my kindle. When I discovered that the books didn't show up on my kindle after unplugging it, I plugged in the kindle again & there it was on the kindle page (on the computer monitor). I then dragged the books to my kindle documents. It worked. I just hope I didn't confuse you.


----------



## bellapixie

According to her website the first book is  and it is $4.79.

B


----------



## BookishMom

Ann in Arlington said:


> Any clue what the first book is called. . . .


It seems that the first book in the series was Storm Born (average 4-stars). She gets good reviews on several other series. Hope this helps!


----------



## CS

Found this on Books on the Knob:

*Haley's Cabin
Author: Anne Rainey*



Every good girl longs for a chance to be a little naughty.

Raw from an ugly divorce and wrung out from her demanding job, Haley Thorne needs a break. When Haley's doctor urges her to take a vacation, she heads to her secret cabin in the woods.

The very first night, Haley dreams of


Spoiler



an erotic threesome that leaves her panting and aroused.


 When sexy police detective Jeremy Pickett shows up at her door, she's shocked: He looks like the man in her midnight fantasy!


Spoiler



Level-headed Haley unleashes her inner seductress and has a little fun-handcuffs and all!



Warning:


Spoiler



this title contains hot, explicit sex, graphic language and menage a trois.


----------



## Chad Winters

bellapixie said:


> I saw this on the Great Deals on Kindle page today
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly it's the second book in the series, but free is free.
> B


Sure would make a lot more sense to make the first one free.


----------



## geko29

geko29 said:


> Very accurately named:


I was going to report back that this turned out to be an interesting read (I'm about halfway through it), but just noticed that it's now up to $9.99. So as always, look before you 1-click.


----------



## CS

Not sure if I should even bother posting this because it's only a *SAMPLE of three different books*, but it's listed as a freebie, so here goes...



Welcome to a world of deliciously exotic urban fantasy that is sexy, mysterious and dangerously good fun! *Sample* the bestselling Mortal Instruments series with *excerpts* from City of Bones, City of Ashes and City of Glass, and a Q&A with author Cassandra Clare.
____

Anyone want to try this and let us know how long the samples are, and how interesting the Q&A is?

If the samples are significantly longer than usual, it might be worthwhile.


----------



## koland

CS said:


> Not sure if I should even bother posting this because it's only a *SAMPLE of three different books* ...
> 
> Anyone want to try this and let us know how long the samples are, and how interesting the Q&A is? If the samples are significantly longer than usual, it might be worthwhile.


I won't. I'd encourage others to skip as well. I would not want to send the message that it's ok to sell us samples (the normal price is 99 cents, plus it is actually selling for that in other ebookstores). This looks like a "test the waters" offering, where they "give" you samples (that you can already get for free and should be on the author's website, as well), rather than a free or low cost backlist title from the author.

If they want me to sample the series - give me the first book for free. Not at a $7.99 "discount" from 9.99 each, as if this were a bestselling author only available in hardback. They don't even mark the ebooks at the paperback price (which is where they should be, on a series I've never seen in retail bookstores, at the most).


----------



## CS

koland said:


> I won't. I'd encourage others to skip as well. I would not want to send the message that it's ok to sell us samples (the normal price is 99 cents, plus it is actually selling for that in other ebookstores). This looks like a "test the waters" offering, where they "give" you samples (that you can already get for free and should be on the author's website, as well), rather than a free or low cost backlist title from the author.
> 
> If they want me to sample the series - give me the first book for free. Not at a $7.99 "discount" from 9.99 each, as if this were a bestselling author only available in hardback. They don't even mark the ebooks at the paperback price (which is where they should be, on a series I've never seen in retail bookstores, at the most).


Excellent points, Karen. While it's free now, the fact that they'd *ever* try charging 99 cents is a huge travesty. I hate it when Amazon puts out samples as "free books" (like they've done a few times in the past with those hokey "inspirational" books). What's the point?

I agree with you: Give us the first book free and lower the prices of the entire series. That's much more effective than the scam they're currently running.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CS said:


> I hate it when Amazon puts out samples as "free books" (like they've done a few times in the past with those hokey "inspirational" books). What's the point?


Just guessing that's some publisher's bright idea. . . .but I don't really know.

If I bought a book and then found out it was just a sample I'd demand money back. . . . .even if it was longer than 7 days. . . .that's just wrong! At least this one is clearly marked.


----------



## HappyGuy

Isn't there an initial $0.99 charge for posting on Amazon? Maybe it's related to that? But I agree - charging for samples is just wrong.


----------



## madelonw1011

AddieLove said:


> I hope I'm not repeating any already stated! I haven't even read the summaries yet, but they've got the nice price tag!


I just want to add that Paranoia is a really good read. I might never have found it in a brick and mortar bookstore, but I search Amazon's top Kindle sellers frequently. The $0.00 are often on that list.

I am guessing that I'm not the only gadget geek around here, so I thought I would let you know that Paranoia is also available as an audio book from iTunes, and it is FREE this week.

Mad


----------



## arkay8

X-Ray Witch said:


> Two free .pdf books from the Book Depository in the UK:
> 
> *More Blood, More Sweat and Another Cup of Tea* by Tom Reynolds
> 
> * city-lit: London* ed. H. Reyes


I'm coming into this thread late, but FYI Tom Reynolds' two books about working as an EMT on a London ambulance are both available at Manybooks.net in Kindle format. Reynolds fans might be interested in his blog at http://randomreality.blogware.com/


----------



## frojazz

arkay8 said:


> I'm coming into this thread late, but FYI Tom Reynolds' two books about working as an EMT on a London ambulance are both available at Manybooks.net in Kindle format. Reynolds fans might be interested in his blog at http://randomreality.blogware.com/


Thanks, arkay8! Now there are a few less books I have to convert.

Here are a couple of direct links:
Blood, Sweat & Tea

More Blood, More Sweat, and Another Cup of Tea


----------



## CS

X-Ray Witch said:


> Blood, Sweat & Tea
> 
> More Blood, More Sweat, and Another Cup of Tea


Thanks! I've been wanting these, but I hate converting PDFs since they're never perfect, so I'm glad to finally have them in PRC/Mobi format.


----------



## Seamonkey

Nice!  Plugged my kindle 2 into the laptop and downloaded direct to K2!


----------



## CS

Got this in an e-mail from Jungle-Search:



*Product Description*
How many times can one man die? To professional assassin Joe, life is cheap, and crash researcher Anna just another hit. Until his own unplanned car crash changes everything. Dr. Anna Baird, dedicated to the point of obsession, suddenly finds her state-of-the-art crash test dummy haunted by a weird and exciting stranger-who seems doomed to repeatedly experience the fate he-d intended for Anna.

Lost in a reality only he and Anna inhabit, Joe finds himself falling in love with his intended victim, and ultimately fighting to save her life-because whoever hired him still wants her dead.

Warning: This title contains explicit sex, occasional bad language and extreme violence perpetrated against crash test dummies.
____

LOL at the "warning." I love it when one of these authors published by that demon sex den Samhain Publishing gets creative.  Dead Man's Rain was another one with a funny "warning."


----------



## CegAbq

Seamonkey said:


> Nice! Plugged my kindle 2 into the laptop and downloaded direct to K2!


When yuo did this, did the title come out all convoluted (it was when I dl'd it to my desktop)


----------



## CS

Got another Jungle-Search e-mail:

Tumor Chapter 1

At first I thought it was another one of those cheesy free samples, and while I don't know for sure, my research indicates that this is actually a 24-page first issue of a comic book.

If you search for the authors on Amazon, this is the only version of Tumor available, leading me to believe that it's not in fact a sample.

Again, I have not tried downloading it yet, so I don't know anything for sure and have no idea how it looks on the Kindle. This page has more information: http://www.tumorthecomic.com/

If anyone downloads this, let us know more about it.

*EDIT:* I've downloaded it and it looks very decent on K1. It does appear to be a full issue, as others have indicated. So it's safe to get.


----------



## suicidepact

I might give it a try to see how or if it works on my K2, since it is 'optimized for the DX.'  Thanks for the info, CS.


----------



## marianneg

I took one for the team   Looks like it's going to be a serialized comic.  At the end it says chapter 2 will be available July 27.  So, not exactly a sample, but kinda.


----------



## CS

marianner said:


> I took one for the team  Looks like it's going to be a serialized comic. At the end it says chapter 2 will be available July 27. So, not exactly a sample, but kinda.


How does it look on the Kindle? (Do you have a K1, K2, or DX, BTW?) And is it a complete story, or does it end with a cliffhanger? I realize it's a series, but I want at least some closure if I never get another issue.


----------



## suicidepact

It looks alright, although you need to use the 'zoom' feature to really see the artwork and read the type. It's still worth checking out.


----------



## koland

Looks great on the DX. Landscape is actually smaller, as you get two panels/page.


----------



## marianneg

CS said:


> How does it look on the Kindle? (Do you have a K1, K2, or DX, BTW?) And is it a complete story, or does it end with a cliffhanger? I realize it's a series, but I want at least some closure if I never get another issue.


Oh, sorry, meant to mention that. With 20-20 (corrected) vision, I can just make it out on my K2 without zooming. And no real closure. It's kind of like some of those comics in the paper that tell a long, drawn-out story a couple of frames at a time.


----------



## AppleHeart

marianner said:


> Oh, sorry, meant to mention that. With 20-20 (corrected) vision, I can just make it out on my K2 without zooming. And no real closure. It's kind of like some of those comics in the paper that tell a long, drawn-out story a couple of frames at a time.


Just downloaded into my K1 and it appears OK. I use the smallest font for the K1 and I can read it fine. Hope this helps.

ebc


----------



## meljackson

This one looks good.



Melissa


----------



## marianneg

meljackson said:


> This one looks good.


Well, poot, I already bought that one in January when it was "on sale"! I did get some use out of it already, though, by letting my nephew read it at church while we were rehearsing. FWIW, it seems like a great YA series; my nephew really liked it.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

meljackson said:


>


FYI: This series is immensly popular with the 12-15 year old's and up. My 12 yo son LOVED each of these books and blew through the first 3 in about 4 or 5 days. He couldn't put it down. I have not read them yet, but picked up this one to start them out. All of his friends have read them as well.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I've read the first 3. They are fun reads, especially for the YA age group.


----------



## Seamonkey

CegAbq said:


> When yuo did this, did the title come out all convoluted (it was when I dl'd it to my desktop)





CegAbq said:


> When yuo did this, did the title come out all convoluted (it was when I dl'd it to my desktop)


Not the title, but for Blood, Sweat & Tea, the author name doesn't show, while for More Blood, More Sweat, the author name does show.


----------



## Seamonkey

I picked up Maximum Ride too.. saw it advertised on the Kindle Daily blog on the Kindle store page.


----------



## lkcampbell

As part of The Romance Studio's Summer 2009 event, they have a free reads page with 161 free downloads listed.
http://theromancestudio.com/summer2009/freeebooks.php
Some of the links will take you directly to the story and other links will take you the author's website where you can find the download.


----------



## sharyn

lkcampbell said:


> As part of The Romance Studio's Summer 2009 event, they have a free reads page with 161 free downloads listed.
> http://theromancestudio.com/summer2009/freeebooks.php
> Some of the links will take you directly to the story and other links will take you the author's website where you can find the download.


These don't appear to be actual free *books*, but partials. 8-(


----------



## joanne29

Free is free again
Free by Chris Anderson









It doe snot have good reviews but it is free!

_edit: corrected link_


----------



## davem2bits

joanne29 said:


> Free is free again
> Free by Chris Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _edit: corrected link_


Free is not free, again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K.  That's just weird. . .because I TOTALLY double checked when I fixed the link and it was definitely free then. . . .


----------



## jkent

free is free.  i just downloaded it.  you also get a free copy of the long tail when you download free.


----------



## MikeD

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. That's just weird. . .because I TOTALLY double checked when I fixed the link and it was definitely free then. . . .


You're right. It was free for a short while. I looked at it earlier to try to remember why I didn't download it the first time, so I saw the $0.00 as well. But now it is $9.99.


----------



## MikeD

jkent said:


> free is free. i just downloaded it. you also get a free copy of the long tail when you download free.


Actually, what it says is this:



> Through August 21, 2009, *buy* Free and receive a free download of The Long Tail.


Note that it says "buy" (bold is mine). You most likely got lucky and hit it just right while it was still free and got "The Long Tail" free as well. But if you check it now, you'll see a price of $9.99 on "Free". I suspect Amazon erred while trying to set up the tie-in between the two books, and eventually caught it. But that is just speculation on my part.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think MikeD has it right as I'd seen announcement of that promotion elsewhere.  Those who got it for REALLY free, just lucked out.  

But that just points out what we always say:  look before you click because prices can change quickly!


----------



## Boston

According to the announcement "Free" was only _free_ until July 22nd

http://www.amazon.com/gp/blog/post/PLNKLXFJ0QRIWG80


----------



## sjc

Prices can change in seconds.  I've had it happen to me several times.


----------



## joanne29

On Oprah's site on Monday Let the Great World Spin will be free!

http://www.oprah.com/entity/oprahsbookclub


----------



## MaureenH

joanne29 said:


> On Oprah's site on Monday Let the Great World Spin will be free!
> 
> http://www.oprah.com/entity/oprahsbookclub


 Thanks. It's hard to find these freebies on her web site.


----------



## mlewis78

The August free book thread is up but can't be posted on yet. Oprah will have _*Let the Great World Spin*_ by Colum McCann on Monday August 3rd for 48 hours, beginning at 11am.

http://www.oprah.com/article/omagazine/200907-omag-book-download-colum-mccann

Requires log-in. Registration is free.


----------

